# SoCal coast week 7, Friday or Sunday check-in



## benyu2010 (Jan 3, 2014)

2/14 or 2/16 check-in never, Fsa or like if you cannot use your week. Pm


----------



## rsnash (Jan 8, 2014)

never mind, can't find anything


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 8, 2014)

filled! thread closed. Thank you


----------

